# How much Ammonia to add!



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm starting a fishless cycle on my 29-30 gallon tank, just wondering how much ammonia I should add each day?

I know I'm supposed to trial-and-error until I get to about 5ppm, but I only have 25 test strips, and I dont want to waste 10 figuring this out


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Bretzz said:


> I'm starting a fishless cycle on my 29-30 gallon tank, just wondering how much ammonia I should add each day?
> 
> I know I'm supposed to trial-and-error until I get to about 5ppm, but I only have 25 test strips, and I dont want to waste 10 figuring this out


All depends how concentrated the ammonia is that you are using. If you tell us we might be able to help you figure out the math.

Harry


----------



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

Ok, Ill just have to find it first >.< I had it on the counter and its disappeared.. Awesome.


----------



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

Ok well its been thrown out so I'm going to have to buy some more :l


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Bretzz said:


> Ok well its been thrown out so I'm going to have to buy some more :l


Where have you been able to find pure ammonia? I can't find it anywhere!


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

Dont waste your time or money. Get some media from someone with a running tank and stick it in. It will seed everything and you will be good to go in a couple of days.

I have never cycled a tank, and never lost anything because of it.


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

Bretzz said:


> I'm starting a fishless cycle on my 29-30 gallon tank, just wondering how much ammonia I should add each day?
> 
> I know I'm supposed to trial-and-error until I get to about 5ppm, but I only have 25 test strips, and I dont want to waste 10 figuring this out


You might have it backwards. First you have to determine the number of fish you will introduce so you can work on the bio load. The nitrogen cycle needs to peak for both ammonia and nitrite/nitrate based on the final bio load. but if it is started for 2 guppies for example then introducing 10 biggies you are resetting the parameters and it will not be properly cycled and will adjust to a new peak in both ammonia and nitrites/nitrates unless you are willing to very gradually introduce new fish.


----------



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

Just bought a jug of Goldex Household Ammonia, people say they use it and concentration should be 5%? Not really sure it doesnt say on bottle but I read its 5%. 

Walmart didn't have it, Loblaws had it but it was a huge jug and lemon-scented, finally I went to Metro where I found this (1.8L bottle) household ammonia, which 'contains no phosphates or fragrances)

I already have about 2 gallons of water from my running 10 gallon tank in there and its been in for about a week, maybe its cycled? Ill try adding some ammonia and see what my strips say in a bit.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

bumbleboo said:


> Where have you been able to find pure ammonia? I can't find it anywhere!


How long does ammonia store in a container for? What percentage of not sure what do you lose over time?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Bretzz said:


> I already have about 2 gallons of water from my running 10 gallon tank in there and its been in for about a week, maybe its cycled? Ill try adding some ammonia and see what my strips say in a bit.


Very doubtful. The amount of bacteria in the water in a cycled tank is negligible compared to the number of bacteria living on a solid surface.



AquaNeko said:


> How long does ammonia store in a container for? What percentage of not sure what do you lose over time?


As long as you keep the lid tightly closed, the ammonia should store for quite awhile without losing its potency.

I am not sure what you are trying to ask in the second part of your question.


----------



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

I really dont know how I can seed my new filter unless I use gravel, my old one just has a sponge but this one you need a sponge, carbon, and boi-things, maybe ill try some gravel.


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

The sponge is all you need. Put a used sponge in with new "bio things". Skip the carbon, it is a waste of money.

You are over thinking this. dont focus so much on the numbers and details. A well cycled sponge in a new tank will be have that tank ready in 2-3 days. No testing required.


----------



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

Could I swap filters on my tanks for a few days? I dont even need a filter on my new tank as theres nothing in it except sand, a peice of driftwood that still wont sink >.<, and a few rocks.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

If you swap your filters, then your currently established aquarium will undergo a cycle (as it would have a new filter on it).


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Bretzz said:


> Just bought a jug of Goldex Household Ammonia, people say they use it and concentration should be 5%? Not really sure it doesnt say on bottle but I read its 5%.
> 
> Walmart didn't have it, Loblaws had it but it was a huge jug and lemon-scented, finally I went to Metro where I found this (1.8L bottle) household ammonia, which 'contains no phosphates or fragrances)
> 
> I already have about 2 gallons of water from my running 10 gallon tank in there and its been in for about a week, maybe its cycled? Ill try adding some ammonia and see what my strips say in a bit.


Like already mentioned, the water itself doesn't carry that much beneficial bacteria, plus if it's been in there for about a week with no source of food (ie: ammonia), it's dead/dormant already.

If you still decide to go with the fishless cycle (which is best and can be sped up greatly by getting media from an established tank like mentioned) ... to get the 5ppm that you're looking for you'll need to add:

5% ammonia = 50000ppm -> dilute by factor of 10000 = 1/10000 of tank volume -> 30G or 113.5L/10000 = 11.35 mL

This math assumes that the tank actually has 30G of water in it, it most likely has less, so I would reduce the amount a bit. Also 1 teaspoon is 5 mL, so I would recommend starting with 2 teaspoons of 5% ammonia to get you started and you should end up with 5ppm in the tank (or maybe a little more depending on actual water volume).

If anyone wants to doulbe check my math, feel free, but I'm pretty confident it's right ... it's been a while since I've done a fishless cycle 

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

Ok thanks very much, Ill see if that gets me to 5ppm!

Ill see if I can add some media to my new filter but my old one is just a sponge cartridge and the new one has a sponge, carbon, bio-stuff so theres really no where to put it, maybe I can swish it around in my tank water?


----------

